# Smoking meats without salt?



## Chile Chef (Nov 28, 2009)

can I smoke meats with out salt if my folks purchased the smoker I wanted for Xmess?


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 28, 2009)

yes.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah buddy....Tell them to wrap it up!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 28, 2009)

Smoking is one way of preserving meat, salting is another. Sometimes recipes call for brining a piece of meat before it is smoked, but really to smoke a piece of meat you need, wait for it.......... smoke.


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 29, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Smoking is one way of preserving meat, salting is another. Sometimes recipes call for brining a piece of meat before it is smoked, but really to smoke a piece of meat you need, wait for it.......... smoke.


Haha, Well I want smokiness in my meats and I don't want any extra salt added.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 29, 2009)

Hot smoking (cooking) meat doesn't need to have any salt added to whatever you are smoking since it is going to be consumed or refrigerated right away. Cold smoking is used to preserve meats, usually after dry salt or brine curing.


----------

